# Metal Shed Insulating



## Simbabluenobi (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi
1. Should I use a radiant barrier along with regular fiberglass batting?
To help keep the heat from baking through the roof. Perhaps. If you have a metal roof and that roof is either aluminum colored or white then I would say no as the metal roof is already bouncing the rays off. The fiberglass insulation works on One kind of heat transfer while the radiant barrier works on keeping those invisable heat rays from coming through.
2. If so, what is the most cost efficient type of radiant barrier? Thermoboard, reflective bubble foil,...?
Again, sort of depends on the roof. I myself would go for the bubble and foil stuff inside (however... that is because I would have been relying on the R value of those bubbles as my insulation) but if the roof needed it there is paintable radiant barriers I was also considering which is either white colored or aluminum colored and which depends on what kind of roof you'd be Painting it on.
3. Do I need to worry about a vapor barrier?
Yes, With the heat and humidity and the AC.....BUT If you get the Kraft Paper insulation the vapor barrier is there. The paper should face towards the inside whether it be the wall Or the ceiling.
Hope it helps


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I am going to use the ceramic paint additive at this website for my interior walls and ceilings. 

The company claims the additive can turn any paint into a heat reflective paint. There is also a section on roof coatings.


----------



## Simbabluenobi (Sep 29, 2007)

fierysun said:


> I am going to use the ceramic paint additive at this website for my interior walls and ceilings.
> 
> The company claims the additive can turn any paint into a heat reflective paint. There is also a section on roof coatings.


Yeah, I saw that paint. Lots of new products out nowadays. In my searching I found there is even have a cheap additive that you mix into any paint, stain etc and it makes it fireproof. One pack to a gallon brings it up to class B and two to a gallon makes it class C and this stuff has been tested by the fire department.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

You cannot change science....the most effective way to insulate would be cellulose blown in and the interior walls finished....caulk and seal. Radiant barrier insulation is a good choice, and can be found from solarguard, in sizes that work out in framing.


----------



## Simbabluenobi (Sep 29, 2007)

(you cannot change science)
Definition from dictionary:
_science |ˈsīəns| noun the intellectual and practical activity encompassing the systematic study of the structure and behavior of the physical and natural world through observation and experiment : the world of science and technology. • a particular area of this : veterinary science | the agricultural sciences. • a systematically organized body of knowledge on a particular subject : the science of criminology. • archaic knowledge of any kind. ORIGIN Middle English (denoting knowledge): from Old French, from Latin scientia, from scire ‘know.’_
*Seems *science* as word was used Does change as knowledge increases through experimentation. That's where Technology and the advancement comes in. New products are tested and put to market everyday. Otherwise we'd still be using an abacus for computing and horses to deliver our mail.* No offence meant but new ideas sprout new solutions.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Ok...great. Perhaps you can use this paint with the reflective qualities to replace the insulation in homes across America. I love new products, and building outside the "traditional" box, but along with that is understanding what we do and why we do it. You want to change the properties of heat transfer and what we have learned about insulation for a "paint" system, go for it.

This reminds me of the electronic pest barriers....just plug in, and no more mice or roaches....based on scientific principal.


----------



## Simbabluenobi (Sep 29, 2007)

Noone said the paint was a Greater than or even equal to replacement for regular insulation but it does have its value. Anyone looking at RValues and insulation methods reads that the paints may reflect rays and act as a Radiant barrier etc but that the Insulating value is NOT the same as fiberglass rolls or nearly anything else. It is a good product for an additional insulating barrier and especially if someone would like to Paint their walls, ceilings and roof and get the decorative value of the paint plus some extra insulating value. For Sheds and farm structures that can use all the Rvalue they can get for insulating because of the basic structuring including low sloped shed roofs, 2X4 walls, metal buildings... It isn't perfect and may not have a lot of Insulating value ... But for a Radiant barrier, Vapor barrier, fire proofing and aesthetic value and ease of use it has its place. I myself would Love to put thick high Rvalue insulation in my shed's roof but I can't so I can only do the best I can do and thats where stuff like the paint comes in ... It helps.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

And my point is the misleading ideas promoted by the marketing of this product.....assuming you have insulated walls and ceilings in a home, do you think painting with a "reflective" paint will increase energy savings? 

Since I build new homes as well as commercial construction, I am always keeping up with technology....and the reflective products are workable.....if installed under the shingles, reducing the heat gain in an attic...products are available like TecShield decking that reduces up to 90% of the heat gain in summer months.....we install metal roofs on homes and use a solar guard product that essentially does the same thing. Fiberglass insulation is another myth when it is assumed to have the stated R values....we blow and fill new construction with cellulose, caulk and seal every corner, cavity, and place at least 12 inches in the attic......in other words, real money saved for the expense incurred. 

Do a search on all the "energy saving" products you find and see how many actually have any basis for their claims.


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 30, 2007)

Since no one has mentioned it I will suggest sprayed foam insulation. If you are into R factors a 2 lb. rigid will give you about 7 per inch. It is also a mosture barrier and sealant. Most contractors shy away because of the initial cost however I know the homeowners who have seen a genunine return on their energy costs.


----------



## Canoe (Aug 22, 2008)

*insulating metal sheds*

Greetings,

I live in the PNW and have a similar shed that I want to use in the winter. Joasis is on the right track. Science is all about learning from repeatable experience, and our friend from OK seems to have it on the practical side. Here are other science aspects of heat transfer. For the environments we are considering, heat can be transferred by: advection and convection (mostly air movement, other "fluids" of minor consideration here); radiation (IR, aka heat waves etc.) and latent heat transfer (water phase change from vapor to liquid and back, the condensation conundrum). Yep, heat flows "downhill," from warmer to cooler areas. The rate of flow depending on differences in temp.; bigger differences lead to bigger potential heat flows. With that in mind, take a look at where the greatest heat flows are with respect to where you want keep warm or cool and insulate accordingly and cost effectively. 

I think I got the above correct from what I remember from microclimate classes. Engineering opinions welcome.


----------

